# Wellbutrin + Prozac, a dangerous combination?



## Diya (Aug 28, 2008)

.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah, bupropion is fairly limited dose-wise, due to seizures. That's not to say you can't add selegiline and use a low dose of it for even better effects, but I suppose you can't get MAOIs.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

If you use a different antipsychotic instead of sulpiride/amisulpride, risperidone for example, the extent of hyperprolactinemia will be a lot less because those two drugs don't cross the blood-brain barrier very effectively.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

I've been taking Prozac and Wellbutrin together for quite some time now and nothing dreadful has happened.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Diya said:


> At what doses? and which version of wellbutrin? for how long?


I take 200mg of Bupropion and 40mg of Fluoxetine. It's been so long I'm not sure when I started. It must be at least 2 years now.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Diya said:


> How is it working for you? How much anxiety relief?
> 
> I'm only a few days away from being on this regimen for a month, and to be honest it's not working all that great. There are minimal improvements (less self-conscious), but I think it could be placebo.
> 
> As for side effects, they are horrible.


I don't think it really does much for my anxiety. My depression isn't much better either. It probably doesn't make sense that I'm still taking it but I've tried everything else and I'd probably feel worse with nothing.


----------

